

Show HN: CodeOut, a real time multiplayer coding game - christiansmith
http://www.staticshowdown.com/app/teams/b609d7b3d62870cf8ba3cb620fcdb34d/entry

======
christiansmith
This past weekend, Erik Isaksen, Adi Chikara and I built this app for the
Static Showdown hackathon with AngularJS and Firebase. The idea is that anyone
can issue a challenge, invite their friends, and compete in real time to solve
a randomly selected programming problem. Spectators can watch a challenge and
see the contenders working in real time, right in the browser. We're calling
it CodeOut.

While there are a few obvious missing features that we didn't have time to
complete inside 48 hours, like code evaluation and scoring, the basic idea is
up and running (bugs and all). You can see it in action here:
[http://ss14-team-144.divshot.io/](http://ss14-team-144.divshot.io/). Erik
also made this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gurIfcMZq14](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gurIfcMZq14)

HN, we'd love your feedback and support to win "Crowd Favorite". If you like
this app, please help us out by tweeting:
[https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?original_referer=http%3A%2F...](https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?original_referer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.staticshowdown.com%2Fapp%2Fteams%2Fb609d7b3d62870cf8ba3cb620fcdb34d%2Fentry&text=Check%20out%20CodeOut!%20by%20ACE&tw_p=tweetbutton&url=http%3A%2F%2Fss14-team-144.divshot.io&via=staticshowdown)

------
eisaksen
It was a great time and it's a project we really enjoyed working on and will
continue working on.

